
Ask HN: Which roleplaying games do you play apart from Dungeons and Dragons? - BerislavLopac
As the title says. I&#x27;m particularly interested in any games not using a D&amp;D-derived system, and even more in any less mainstream titles.
======
ptdel
It's not exactly a traditional role-playing game, but I've been very taken by
Microscope. You can play it with a trello board it's pretty simple. It's more
like world-building story-telling I guess.

[http://www.lamemage.com/microscope/](http://www.lamemage.com/microscope/)

------
Jtsummers
GURPS - though not often, no one else will run it and I don't have time these
days.

Dungeon Crawl Classics - D&D-esque, but not really. Worth checking out, it's
_fantastic_. Some of my favorite games come from this one. Start with a zero-
level funnel (each player has 3-5 PCs all 0-level). The magic system is
awesome. The recently published Mutant Crawl Classics but I haven't got it
yet. Tons of pre-made modules.

Castles & Crusades - This is a D&D-derived system, something like a
streamlined 1E/2E in mechanics, but retains the themes and character. Also a
lot of good pre-made modules (not as many as DCC, but enough to run you for a
while if you can't play often).

Fiasco - No GM. All storytelling. It's fantastic, you build up the world and
story collaboratively. This is my go-to these days if I can get people
interested in RPing.

Dread - Low mechanics, focus on storytelling. Mechanic is a Jenga tower, if it
falls the PC whose player pulled is dead (or otherwise out of the game). Story
set up is a set of questionnaires the GM gives to players beforehand with
guiding questions intended to connect the various PCs (the players don't know
what the others wrote, this leads to neat developments). Good for one-shots,
not campaigns.

------
valeness
I'm pretty fond of White Wolf's games like "Scion". Where you get to play the
offspring of a god and mortal.

Also, you can't go wrong with a good game of Cyberpunk

~~~
bradknowles
Oh, yeah. A good game of CyberPunk.

------
SenHeng
Every single game in the Final Fantasy series, even some of the silly spinoffs
like World of Final Fantasy.

[https://kotaku.com/world-of-final-fantasy-the-kotaku-
review-...](https://kotaku.com/world-of-final-fantasy-the-kotaku-
review-1788174070)

------
a-saleh
I played:

* Dungeon World (and World of Dungeons)

* Apocalypse World

* Blades in the Dark

* Scum and Villainy

I blame mostly Steven Lumpkin and Adam Koebels streams with J.P. Mc Daniels on
twitch.

One day I would love to play the standard 5E dnd, or maybe Stars Without
Numbers, but the games in my list were fast-paced enough to have meaningful 2
hour sessions, which was often a must :-)

~~~
dangerface
My first experience with pen and paper RPG's is from JP's streams, I used to
be obsessed with them, watched all R&D, Swansong and MirrorShades, hard to
commit enough time to watch 4 hour long episodes tho.

Recently I played my first game where I DMed Dungeon World for a few mates,
was great.

------
Adamantcheese
Paranoia is a great game that's a lot more freeform. And you get to kill off
your players as well!

~~~
bradknowles
Paranoia and Teenagers From Outer Space were both seriously crazy games, and
were so mentally taxing that I could only play them about once per month.

Most of the rest of the time, I played the West End Games version of Star Wars
RPG, or Marvel Super Heroes RPG, or sometimes the Amber RPG.

More recently, it's been primarily the FFG version of SWRPG, online via
Roll20.net.

------
jenkstom
Occasionally I play "Hero Kids" with my children. Three are six and really
like it, but we have to do very short sessions. My daughter is 21 and has fun
playing it with her brothers, but it's definitely geared toward younger kids.

------
sgillen
Divinity original Sin 2: Ok it’s a video game but if you guys like table top
games it is based off it it. It is based off tabletop games and it definitely
shows

It’s great to play with friends but you can also play solo if that’s more your
thing.

~~~
mattmanser
Baldurs Gate uses the AD&D rule set, as did all the Icewind games.

Personally I find the video games mentioned a bit contrived as it's clearly
not the same, video games are always on rails compared to traditional RPGs.

Saying that, DOS2 is fantastic.

------
phakding
I stopped playing games 20 years ago. Mostly for lack of time.

I am curious though. If you are a gamer, how old are you? Do you have a spouse
and kid(s)? How long is your commute? When do you typically play?

~~~
brandoncordell
I'm 32. I have a wife and 3 kids (two of which don't live with me). My commute
is 1h30m (depending on traffic).

I play every Wednesday and Saturday.

Wednesday is a short game, usually 8p-10p. My wife doesn't get home until
close to 10 because my daughter has dance class (game is cancelled if I take
her).

Saturday is a game I run. It's typically 7p-11p (although it can run past 12
sometimes). I've been running this one for quite awhile since before I met my
wife.

I'm extremely grateful that she lets me have this hobby. Besides woodworking
it's my only other hobby. I needed something that wasn't more coding. I used
to sit at my desk at work and then come home and sit at my desk working on a
side project but I burnt out super quick.

The thing that makes it possible for me is Roll20[1]. I've never met my group
in person. I've never even seen a picture of a few of them. We met on reddit
and a dnd discord and the rest was history. We're actually planning on an IRL
game in the coming month or two, so there's that.

[1] [https://roll20.net](https://roll20.net)

------
Theophraustous
I always enjoy Path Finder, it's just so easy to get a game started. I've
tried Mutants & Masterminds, but the powers can quickly get bloated and OP.

------
slipwalker
same thing here, stopped around 10 years ago, but the last game sessions were
GURPS Swashbucklers and WoD werewolf.

